# Excellent



## arctic_flame (Jun 23, 2008)

What with the server IP change, all the newbs can't get on the site


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 23, 2008)

i had an annoying problem with the switch >_<
gbatemp.net got changed 5 minutes after www.gbatemp.net.
and all gbatemp links link to gbatemp.net/### instead of www.gbatemp.net/###

had to manually fill in the www.


----------

